# $150 job???



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

what would you do it for?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

400.00 at least


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry but there is no way that is a 150.00 job. We would not touch that for less than 600.00 and that is on a good day.
Unless you have a bush hog I am sure you had to rent one. Even if you can rent one for $50.00 (and that would be hard to find) then that left you with only $100.00 for that whole job plus disposal.
I have read what you have posted and can only say once again, you can't go by what a company WANTS to pay you. If you are not making money then it is not even worth it.
I am not trying to be nasty but if you did that for 150.00 minus brush hog and gas you MIGHT break even. What is the purpose of working in business just to break even or lose money.
I just had a company call me today with a load of grass cuts, for $20.00 each. Sorry no go if you lose money on one then you will lose even more on volume.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

You guys do good work. It looks nice. I would have bid $535.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Irnhrse5 said:


> You guys do good work. It looks nice. I would have bid $535.


Thank you very much, that means alot especially when we never hear it after a job. If you guys can believe, I swear im not telling a.lie, he did it with a toro time cutter 34" and a husqvarna weed wacker(this was before we got good equipment)


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

And yes this is when we first started and completed it for 150


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

450.00 or around that but that is some good looking work there. your hubby is go getter i must say.

How much area do you cover, as in county's and do you have EO insurance.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Thank you very much, that means alot especially when we never hear it after a job. If you guys can believe, I swear im not telling a.lie, he did it with a toro time cutter 34" and a husqvarna weed wacker(this was before we got good equipment)


Yea I can believe it. 2 Years ago I had to use our 42" Toro on a similar job.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

We do not have EO, we were covering all of central florida, Sarasota, lakeplacid, sebring, okeechobee, sebastian, vero beach, bradenton, arcadia, port st lucie etc...


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

now just covering lake placid and sebring because of obvious reasons


----------



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

please return to property and remove all grass clippings,,,,, thats true assests for ya


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice work But i would not touch it for less than $500


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you. like i said before, we do not even hear that from our boss.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Thank you. like i said before, we do not even hear that from our boss.


YOU DONT HAVE A BOSS!!!! YOU ARE NOT AN EMPLOYEE!!!
This is why you are in trouble. Because you can't get it out of your head you don't work for theses yahoos your in business for yourself, start acting like it!


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Our stories were brought to everyone's attention for you to understand the severity of the situation and that it was not a hoax. Not to be rude, but the veterans on this forum need to embrace solutions to those who are being undermined in this industry. The "wise" opinions of telling us to leave this industry, are down right degrading and unthoughtful. We know what the situation is at hand. Which was the whole point of being added to this forum, we did not find this by accident. We have had only one member come to us and contact us via phone on how to step away correctly and effectively. Everyone here has their opinions. We were looking for guidance. We can quit today, but where do we go tomorrow? Who do we contact? Who do you recommend working for? What should we watch out for? How do you create proposals? The level of experience we obtain is not as superior as some. It almost seemed as if you were the ones not getting it. Do not bash on us for being honest. Most just sit back and view the waters, and not admit or own up to the mistakes made. Were trying to succeed in this industry. One members quote is,"in a world of locked doors, the man with the key is king". Some of you have very valuable information locked up, that could help some of the lower tier members become successful. We are looking for that help. Not "get away", "quit and go back to college". Not telling us how to take flight after leaving the nest, keeps us in the nest, or we fall. So please help us wisely. All comments that we have received have been taken into consideration, and appreciated. And please some may take this the wrong way, or lashing out, but we are not. We thank all of you for taking the time out of your schedules to be on here to read about our post and comment.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Our stories were brought to everyone's attention for you to understand the severity of the situation and that it was not a hoax. Not to be rude, but the veterans on this forum need to embrace solutions to those who are being undermined in this industry. The "wise" opinions of telling us to leave this industry, are down right degrading and unthoughtful. We know what the situation is at hand. Which was the whole point of being added to this forum, we did not find this by accident. We have had only one member come to us and contact us via phone on how to step away correctly and effectively. Everyone here has their opinions. We were looking for guidance. We can quit today, but where do we go tomorrow? Who do we contact? Who do you recommend working for? What should we watch out for? How do you create proposals? The level of experience we obtain is not as superior as some. It almost seemed as if you were the ones not getting it. Do not bash on us for being honest. Most just sit back and view the waters, and not admit or own up to the mistakes made. Were trying to succeed in this industry. One members quote is,"in a world of locked doors, the man with the key is king". Some of you have very valuable information locked up, that could help some of the lower tier members become successful. We are looking for that help. Not "get away", "quit and go back to college". Not telling us how to take flight after leaving the nest, keeps us in the nest, or we fall. So please help us wisely. All comments that we have received have been taken into consideration, and appreciated. And please some may take this the wrong way, or lashing out, but we are not. We thank all of you for taking the time out of your schedules to be on here to read about our post and comment.


 Then make this your number 1 priority YOU ARE THE BOSS!!! We all have been telling you get away from this family and you keep telling us why you can't. Every time you turn the key on your truck your mower. pay a dump fee, everyday your feet hit the ground you are losing money!!! Just stop tell them to pound salt and get ready to sue them. The next day spend the 8-12 hours you would be losing money with these idiots marketing yourself. For the love of God pick up 5 lawns in your neighborhood that pay cash on the spot you will be better off. 3 days of no money is better than 3 days of spending money to lose it all!!! Its obvious that you guys take pride in what you do, the problem is pride working for these idiots shouldn't even be in the equation. You are wasting valuable time and resources for nothing, putting lipstick on a pig is what you are doing and you are good at it. Market what you do locally first, then go after the foreclosure market. That is basically how every person on this board got to where they are at now.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

You do good work,that's definitely at least 500 here in Ny quit who ever you working with.I design websites as a hobby ill see if I have time to help you out.i hate seeing us contractors getting it up the ass.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> You do good work,that's definitely at least 500 here in Ny quit who ever you working with.I design websites as a hobby ill see if I have time to help you out.i hate seeing us contractors getting it up the ass.


Way to go man
I hate seeing this kind of crap too
They do very good work
If they were in pa I could throw them some 
Work


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

UFI that would be amazing if you could! If you or anyone would like to contact us, our email is [email protected] The nice comments are truly appreciated !


----------



## WES1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Heartland...that wouldn`t be VZA would it ?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I would probably be around $450.00 on this depending on the client. I have to jack them up based on the discount so that my end is still where I want it.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Bigtrucker said:


> Way to go man
> I hate seeing this kind of crap too
> They do very good work
> If they were in pa I could throw them some
> Work


If they were in ohio I would, they do such good work I'd hire them to cut my yard!


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

cover2 said:


> If they were in ohio I would, they do such good work I'd hire them to cut my yard!


Thank you cover2 thats very sweet of you, Have you seen the photos in my album of tree trim job we did? we were afraid that the roof had weekend do to the amount of tree debris that had fallen. It literally looked as if we were standing on the ground because it was so covered. but on a side note, I loved the way it turned out.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You could print some of those before and after shots out and throw your contact information on them and pass them out.
A cheapie website may do you wonders as well.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> . . .One members quote is,"in a world of locked doors, the man with the key is king". Some of you have very valuable information locked up, that could help some of the lower tier members become successful. We are looking for that help. Not "get away", "quit and go back to college". Not telling us how to take flight after leaving the nest, keeps us in the nest, or we fall. So please help us wisely. . .


 
The quote you are referring to sits at the bottom of my signature merely because I find it amusing. It has nothing to do with a mythical storehouse of knowledge.

Fact is, the keys I hold all have bank codes stamped on them, and honey, that ain't buying any crowns!


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Our stories were brought to everyone's attention for you to understand the severity of the situation and that it was not a hoax. Not to be rude, but the veterans on this forum need to embrace solutions to those who are being undermined in this industry. The "wise" opinions of telling us to leave this industry, are down right degrading and unthoughtful. We know what the situation is at hand. Which was the whole point of being added to this forum, we did not find this by accident. We have had only one member come to us and contact us via phone on how to step away correctly and effectively. Everyone here has their opinions. We were looking for guidance. We can quit today, but where do we go tomorrow? Who do we contact? Who do you recommend working for? What should we watch out for? How do you create proposals? The level of experience we obtain is not as superior as some. It almost seemed as if you were the ones not getting it. Do not bash on us for being honest. Most just sit back and view the waters, and not admit or own up to the mistakes made. Were trying to succeed in this industry. One members quote is,"in a world of locked doors, the man with the key is king". Some of you have very valuable information locked up, that could help some of the lower tier members become successful. We are looking for that help. Not "get away", "quit and go back to college". Not telling us how to take flight after leaving the nest, keeps us in the nest, or we fall. So please help us wisely. All comments that we have received have been taken into consideration, and appreciated. And please some may take this the wrong way, or lashing out, but we are not. We thank all of you for taking the time out of your schedules to be on here to read about our post and comment.


Do you know why the so called "Veterans" tell you to quit instead of giving you advice or the "keys" as you call it? It because that is what most of them have done themselves! Hell, even the very first mod on this board quit doing bank work himself! The others here are in the same boat as you and just don't want to admit it. There are probably on 2 or 3 guys here that I can tell are truly doing direct work, the rest are all working for Safeguard, FAS, 5 Brothers, etc... They will work for 1 national or regional while bashing all others. Go DIRECT! If you are not working for a broker, asset manager, or directly for the bank then you are just another cockroach in this scumbag industry.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Who is it that you are working for? Or are you not in the foreclosure industry? Just asking.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes I'm in this industry, I do repairs mostly but still do P&M for local brokers, small banks, credit unions, etc...
There is plenty of money to be made and there is plenty of work out there. If someone is taking a cut of your money, then you aint doing it right!
When you work direct you tell your client how much you are willing to do the job for, not the other way around.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice! Im hoping to get to your position one day! Or just financially good for that matter. Are you here in florida?


----------



## Wpb REO (Oct 23, 2013)

*Get RE license*

Just got mine...and I work for realtors and brokers....I can change locks board windows and show houses to prospective clients...so when a realtor gives me an asset to list....I can do it all....from the initial secure to the closing table...

Heartland...need to talk to you...I have an asset coming up in Arcadia


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Shoot us a PM or email us at [email protected]


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

shoot me a pm or email us at [email protected]


----------

